
A Git user's first (and hopefully last) foray into SVN-land - ColinWright
http://blog.ram.rachum.com/post/9583964892/a-git-users-first-and-hopefully-last-foray-into
======
mianos
[http://svnbook.red-
bean.com/en/1.7/svn.branchmerge.basicmerg...](http://svnbook.red-
bean.com/en/1.7/svn.branchmerge.basicmerging.html)

